# You have elected to stay on Mars



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

You have elected to take a one-way trip to Mars.

Your mission: to take along 100 (or more, no less) albums (or works, without regard to versions) of classical music that will represent and preserve the totality of Western Classical Music, so that future Martians can follow the full development and blossoming of Western Classical Music in all of its periods and manifestations.

Which ones are they?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I would love to return back home, and permanently. But, there is that little manner of my permanent exile and that minor detail of the sentence where it is punishable by death should I ever return.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Are there dark-eyed Martian maidens waiting with leis, pina coladas, and special favors in exchange for Bach, Berlioz and Birtwistle?

Well then forget it.


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll give it a try.
I'll not include opera.
See you later.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There´s the well-known case with the Voyager Space craft (1977) bringing a "golden record" of music from various cultures into the unknown space. In spite of the list being long, I think its worthwhile and interesting to have the list:

_
» Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F. First Movement, Munich Bach Orchestra, Karl Richter, conductor. 4:40
» Java, court gamelan, "Kinds of Flowers," recorded by Robert Brown. 4:43
» Senegal, percussion, recorded by Charles Duvelle. 2:08
» Zaire, Pygmy girls' initiation song, recorded by Colin Turnbull. 0:56
» Australia, Aborigine songs, "Morning Star" and "Devil Bird," recorded by Sandra LeBrun Holmes. 1:26
» Mexico, "El Cascabel," performed by Lorenzo Barcelata and the Mariachi México. 3:14
» "Johnny B. Goode," written and performed by Chuck Berry. 2:38
» New Guinea, men's house song, recorded by Robert MacLennan. 1:20
» Japan, shakuhachi, "Tsuru No Sugomori" ("Crane's Nest,") performed by Goro Yamaguchi. 4:51
» Bach, "Gavotte en rondeaux" from the Partita No. 3 in E major for Violin, performed by Arthur Grumiaux. 2:55
» Mozart, The Magic Flute, Queen of the Night aria, no. 14. Edda Moser, soprano. Bavarian State Opera, Munich, Wolfgang Sawallisch, conductor. 2:55
» Georgian S.S.R., chorus, "Tchakrulo," collected by Radio Moscow. 2:18
» Peru, panpipes and drum, collected by Casa de la Cultura, Lima. 0:52
» "Melancholy Blues," performed by Louis Armstrong and his Hot Seven. 3:05
» Azerbaijan S.S.R., bagpipes, recorded by Radio Moscow. 2:30
» Stravinsky, Rite of Spring, Sacrificial Dance, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Igor Stravinsky, conductor. 4:35
» Bach, The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2, Prelude and Fugue in C, No.1. Glenn Gould, piano. 4:48
» Beethoven, Fifth Symphony, First Movement, the Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer, conductor. 7:20
» Bulgaria, "Izlel je Delyo Hagdutin," sung by Valya Balkanska. 4:59
» Navajo Indians, Night Chant, recorded by Willard Rhodes. 0:57
» Holborne, Paueans, Galliards, Almains and Other Short Aeirs, "The Fairie Round," performed by David Munrow and the Early Music Consort of London. 1:17
» Solomon Islands, panpipes, collected by the Solomon Islands Broadcasting Service. 1:12
» Peru, wedding song, recorded by John Cohen. 0:38
» China, ch'in, "Flowing Streams," performed by Kuan P'ing-hu. 7:37
» India, raga, "Jaat Kahan Ho," sung by Surshri Kesar Bai Kerkar. 3:30
» "Dark Was the Night," written and performed by Blind Willie Johnson. 3:15
» Beethoven, String Quartet No. 13 in B flat, Opus 130, Cavatina, performed by Budapest String Quartet. 6:37
_

And yet - a bit overwhelming to think of just the amount of new, different-sounding music that has been created, since then - how innovation proceeds!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If it were 100 works I could do it, but I haven't until recently paid enough attention to the recordings part to choose albums. I am only now, after nearly five decades of listening, looking into getting better versions of what I already have.

However, please do send me on a one way trip to Mars! As long as I have a broadband connection back to Earth I'd be happy. I could live with the time lag and maybe I'd stop getting telemarketing calls.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Appalachian Spring Suite by Aaron Copland with Leonard Bernstein leading the New York Philharmonic.

If they react favorably to it, I will return with more. If not, I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd bring a guitar for some sing-a-long!

/ptr


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Appalachian Spring Suite by Aaron Copland with Leonard Bernstein leading the New York Philharmonic.
> 
> If they react favorably to it, I will return with more. If not, i wouldn't waste my time.


Martian springs are a bit different, I suspect. Perhaps the _Arctic Spring Suite_ by Aknarak Akkalakkipak would be a safer choice.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Martian springs are a bit different, I suspect. Perhaps the _Arctic Spring Suite_ by Aknarak Akkalakkipak would be a safer choice.


Your suggestion confirms the rumour that Inuit composers are the hottest thing on Mars since sliced bread and Vegemite!

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

1st Martian: Have you listened to any of that music that Earth sent us? What do you think?

2nd Martian: It's pleasant enough, but most of it sounds like the kind of thing we were doing about 4000 years ago...

1st Martian: True, but we couldn't exactly send our shapeshifters down there with the latest stuff, could we?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Martian springs are a bit different, I suspect. Perhaps the _Arctic Spring Suite_ by Aknarak Akkalakkipak would be a safer choice.


I'm not optimistic based on what I've read...H.G. Wells and the like. If they like Appalachian Spring, I'll bring the Akkalakkipak next trip.

And if they present me with a book entitled, "To Serve Man", I'm getting the hell out of there!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Appalachian Spring Suite by Aaron Copland with Leonard Bernstein leading the New York Philharmonic.
> 
> If they react favorably to it, I will return with more. If not, I wouldn't waste my time.


It's a one-way trip. Once you're on Mars, you're going nowhere.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> It's a one-way trip. Once you're on Mars, you're going nowhere.


In that case, they can simply obtain it from Amazonuniverse.com. I wouldn't waste my time making the trip. Also, I dig breathing.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Do aliens like atonal music?


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Imagine, you get all that way and the first thing you find out is they are on a different voltage
Might make you wish you had that return ticket:lol:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Think I'd bring some extra blankets instead.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

No need to bring any albums. They're going to be establishing internet connection between Earth and Mars.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

ptr said:


> Your suggestion confirms the rumour that Inuit composers are the hottest thing on Mars since sliced bread and Vegemite!
> 
> /ptr


Vegemite? Was Mars part of the Empire too?


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I've addressed this in a different context: Beethoven's E-flat Quartet, Opus 127. No more. No less.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Gotta have Wagner's Parsifal there somewhere in fact. Can't survive without it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Okay. I just re-read the thread title. Let me out of this deal!! I ain't staying there!!
To give up Celebrity Apprentice, American Idol, The Voice and Lang Lang? No freakin' way!!!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Considering the weather on Mars, I suppose Vivaldi's "Winter" will have to be among the choices...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The shuttles to Jupiter should be cheaper since Mars is closer.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

"Mars, the Bringer of War" :lol:


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

I am almost there...


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

ptr said:


> I'd bring a guitar for some sing-a-long!
> 
> /ptr


It would sounds horrible because of the thin atmosphere


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

violadude said:


> No need to bring any albums. They're going to be establishing internet connection between Earth and Mars.


Yeah but it is not going to be very fast


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Here's my take. Chronological order (some years may not be exact)

1151. Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo virtutum
1175. Léonin, Messe du jour de Noël
1199. Perotin, Sederunt principes
1365. Guillaume de Machaut, Messe de nostre dame
1433. Guillaume Dufay: Supremum est mortalibus bonum
1475. Johannes Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
1515. Josquin des Prez: Missa pange lingua
1560. Orlande de Lassus: De profundis
1562. Pierluigi da Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
1610. Claudio Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
1611. Carlo Gesualdo: Madrigals. Book VI
1670. Jean-Baptiste Lully: Ballet des nations
1690. Arcangelo Corelli: Concerto grosso in G minor 'Christmas Concerto', Op.6/8
1691. Dieterich Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV.161
1695. Henry Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
1717. Georg Friedrich Händel: Water Music. Suite No.3, HWV.350
1721. Georg Philipp Telemann: Viola Concerto in G minor, TWV.51:G9
1722. Johann Sebastian Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier. Book I, BWV.846
1725. Antonio Vivaldi: Concerto in F minor 'L'inverno', RV.297
1727. Johann Sebastian Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV.244
1755. Johann Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major, Op.11/3
1757. Domenico Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K.87
1771. Luigi Boccherini: String Quintet, Op.11/5, G.275
1774. Christoph Willibald Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits
1781. Franz Joseph Haydn: String Quartet in E-flat major 'The Joke', Op.33/2, H.III:38
1785. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concerto No.20 in D minor, K.466
1788. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No.41 in C major 'Jupiter', K.551
1791. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K.626
1811. Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5 in E-flat major, Op.73
1816. Luigi Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
1822. Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.32 in C minor, Op.111
1822. Franz Schubert: Symphony No.8 in B minor 'Unfinished', D.759
1824. Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.9 in D minor 'Choral', Op.125
1824. Franz Schubert: String Quartet No.14 in D minor 'Death and the Maiden', D.810
1830. Hector Berlioz: Symphony Fantastique, Op.14
1836. Fryderyk Chopin: Nocturne in E-flat major Op.9/2
1838. Robert Schumann: Fantasie in C major, Op.17
1842. Gioachino Rossini: Stabat Mater
1845. Felix Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64
1851. Franz Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139
1854. Johannes Brahms: Piano Trio in B major, Op.8
1866. Max Bruch: Violin Concerto No.1 in G minor, Op.26
1872. Camille Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No.1 in A minor, Op.33 
1874. Giuseppe Verdi: Messa di Requiem
1874. Modest Musorgski: Pictures at an Exhibition (for Piano)
1875. Pëtr Čajkovskij: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, Op.23
1875. Edvard Grieg: Suite No.1 'Peer Gynt', Op.46
1877. Aleksandr Borodin: String Quartet No.1
1878. Johannes Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op.77
1878. Pëtr Čajkovskij: Violin Concerto in D major, Op.35
1885. Franz Liszt: Fourth Mephisto Waltz. Bagatelle sans tonalité, S.216a
1887. Antonín Dvořák: Piano Quintet No.2 in A major, Op.81
1888. Erik Satie: Gymnopédies
1888. Nikolaj Rimskij-Korsakov: Shahrazād, Op.35
1890. Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.8 in C minor, WAB.108
1890. Pietro Mascagni: Intermezzo from Cavalleria rusticana
1892. Giacomo Puccini: Intermezzo from Manon Lescaut
1894. Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor 'Resurrection'
1896. Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op.30
1901. Sergej Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.2 in C minor, Op.18
1904. Jean Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op.47
1909. Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.9 in D major
1910. Edward Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op.61
1912. Arnold Schönberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
1913. Igor Stravinskij: Le sacre du printemps
1913. Sergej Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.2 in G minor, Op.16
1914. Aleksandr Scrjabin: Vers la flamme, Op.72 
1917. Claude Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L.140
1919. Paul Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op.11/4
1920. Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
1924. George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
1927. Anton Webern: String Trio, Op.20
1927. Edgar Varèse: Amériques
1928. Maurice Ravel: Boléro
1935. Alban Berg: Violin Concerto
1935. Charles Ives: The Unanswered Question
1936. Samuel Barber: Adagio for Strings
1940. Dmitrij Šostakovič: Symphony No.7 in C major 'Leningrad', Op.60
1941. Olivier Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du Temps
1945. Béla Bartók: Piano Concerto No.3 in E major, Sz.119, BB.127
1946. Sergej Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No.1 in F minor, Op.80
1948. John Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano
1948. Pierre Schaeffer: Cinq études de bruits
1954. Iannis Xenakis: Metastaseis
1956. Karlheinz Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1956. Sofia Gubaidulina: 'Offertorium', Violin Concerto
1957. Igor Stravinskij: Agon
1960. Krzysztof Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
1961. György Ligeti: Atmosphéres
1962. Benjamin Britten: War Requiem, Op.66
1964. Terry Riley: In C
1969. Luciano Berio: Sinfonia
1970. Morton Feldman: Rothko Chapel
1976. Henryk Górecki: Symphony No.3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs', Op.36
1976. Steve Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
1977. Arvo Pärt: Fratres
1985. Witold Lutosławski: Chain II
1985. Alfred Šnitke: Viola Concerto
1997. Giya Kancheli: Time… And Again
2007. Beat Furrer: Piano Concerto


It was quite difficult to eliminate some composers, of course. I tried to stick to a "1 work per composer" rule, but with a bunch of exceptions:
3 works by LVB and WAM
2 works by Bach, Brahms, Čajkovskij, Liszt, Mahler, Prokofiev, Schubert and Stravinskij.

And I'm probably gonna edit this list now and then in the future.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

By the time we've got the spacecraft ready (in five or ten years from now) the price of solid-state memory will have dropped enough that we will be able to take along every musical performance that's ever been recorded. Selection problem solved. I will then explain to the project manager that they really don't need me to go along, and it would be a more efficient use of payload weight to send several thousand memory sticks and spread them around Mars, rather than sending one memory stick and me. As far as I'm concerned, you gotta be nuts to want to go to a planet where the thin atmosphere and lack of magnetic field mean that cosmic rays will make human life impossible on the surface and you'll have to live the rest of your life underground: no windows, so sunlight, no fresh air or mountain breezes except artificial, and utterly dependent on the whim of the folks back on Earth to keep their promise to keep sending re-supply ships.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> It would sounds horrible because of the thin atmosphere


I'm not so sure, I sound horrible with the atmosphere of this planet... A thinner one may well help my voice!

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Stavrogin said:


> Here's my take. Chronological order (some years may not be exact)
> 
> 1151. Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo virtutum
> 1175. Léonin, Messe du jour de Noël
> ...


Cool 

I can't believe you actually did this! Your efforts were not in vain :tiphat: I will spend some time with the list and maybe even enrich my collection (at the least, YT a few).


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

MoonlightSonata said:


> "Mars, the Bringer of War" :lol:


If this introduces the concept of War to a previously-peaceful Mars, you will be held personally responsible. :devil:


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

maestro267 said:


> If this introduces the concept of War to a previously-peaceful Mars, you will be held personally responsible. :devil:


It's all right, we'll win - we have microbes on our side....


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

spokanedaniel said:


> By the time we've got the spacecraft ready (in five or ten years from now) the price of solid-state memory will have dropped enough that we will be able to take along every musical performance that's ever been recorded. Selection problem solved. I will then explain to the project manager that they really don't need me to go along, and it would be a more efficient use of payload weight to send several thousand memory sticks and spread them around Mars, rather than sending one memory stick and me. As far as I'm concerned, you gotta be nuts to want to go to a planet where the thin atmosphere and lack of magnetic field mean that cosmic rays will make human life impossible on the surface and you'll have to live the rest of your life underground: no windows, so sunlight, no fresh air or mountain breezes except artificial, and utterly dependent on the whim of the folks back on Earth to keep their promise to keep sending re-supply ships.


When it comes to space travel and landing on Mars, the usual standards of logic and common-sense go out the window.

Sometimes, folks on this board praise the adventurous nature of classical music enthusiasts who take the modernist route. Well, that degree of adventure is dwarfed by the adventure involved in space travel. As it happens, many people have signed up to be considered for the first one-way trip to Mars. I salute each of them - true and courageous pioneers.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

maestro267 said:


> ... If this introduces the concept of War to a previously-peaceful Mars, you will be held personally responsible. :devil:


Mars, peaceful? Have you never read "A Princess of Mars" by Edgar Rice Burroughs? (And for crying out loud, DON'T watch the movie. The movie is crap. Read the book.)



Bulldog said:


> ... As it happens, many people have signed up to be considered for the first one-way trip to Mars. I salute each of them - true and courageous pioneers.


I salute them as admirable lunatics. Of course, signing up on some internet list is a far cry from reporting for the flight. I don't even think that any of these lists are administered by anyone actually in a position to select the people who will eventually be chosen, assuming the expedition ever happens.

Signing up on a Mars expedition list today is about as realistic as signing up for a ride on the starship Heart of Gold. When and if it happens, they're not likely to take anyone from these lists. In fact, if I was selecting people to go, I'd pick people who do NOT want to go, on the grounds that anyone who wants to go on a one-way trip to Mars is too mentally unstable to be allowed on the spaceship.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Fortunately for everyone, I have found the objectively correct, scientific (no pun intended) solution: 

Medieval 
1.	A Feather on the Breath of God – Gothic Voices 
2.	Chant Byzantin – Savina Yannatou 
3.	Edda – Sequentia 
4.	Music of the Crusades – David Munrow 
5.	Musique de la Grèce Antique – Gregorio Paniagua 
6.	Perotin – Hilliard Ensemble

Renaissance 
7.	Allegri, Palestrina – Tallis Scholars 1981 
8.	Brumel – Earthquake Mass, etc. – Tallis Scholars 
9.	Byrd: Masses for 4 & 5 voices; Infelix Ego – Summerley 
10.	Dufay: Isorhythmic Motets – Van Nevel 
11.	Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
12.	Josquin: Missa L’homme armé – Tallis Scholars 
13.	Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame – Hilliard Ensemble 
14.	Utopia Triumphans (Tallis: Spem in Alium, etc.) – Van Nevel 

Baroque 
15.	Bach: The Art of Fugue – Emerson String Quartet
16 & 17.	Bach: Brandenburg Concertos – Richter 
18.	Bach: Goldberg Variations – Bob van Asperen 
19 & 20.	Bach: Mass in B minor – Gardiner 
21.	Dowland: Lachrimae – Parley of Instruments 
22 & 23.	Handel: Messiah – Hogwood 
24, 25, & 26.	Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 – Venexiana 
27.	Purcell: Odes – Pinnock 
28.	Rameau – Minkowski 
29.	Scarlatti: “Best” Sonatas – Ross 
30.	Se tu m’ami – Bartoli 
31.	Vivaldi: The Four Seasons, etc. – Marriner 

Classical 
32 & 33.	Haydn: London Symphonies – Davis: Boston SO
34 & 35.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 – Quatour Mosaiques
36.	Mozart: Piano Concertos #20 & 21 – Gulda & Abbado 
37.	Mozart: Symphonies #40 & 41 – Bohm: Berlin PO 
38.	Mozart: Requiem – Marriner 
39.	Beethoven: Symphony #3 – Bernstein 
40.	Beethoven: Symphonies #5 & 7 – Kleiber 
41.	Beethoven: Symphony #9 – Karajan 1962 
42, 43, 44.	Beethoven: Late String Quartets – ABQ
45 & 46.	Beethoven: Late Piano Sonatas – Pollini 

Romantic 
47.	Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique – Davis, Concertgebouw 
48.	Brahms, Tchaikovsky: Violin Concertos - Heifetz 
49.	Brahms: German Requiem – Klemperer 
50.	Brahms: Piano Trios #1 & 2 – Katchen, Suk, Starker 
51.	Chopin: Etudes – Pollini 
52 & 53.	Chopin: Nocturnes – Rubinstein 
54.	Dvorak: Cello Concerto; Tchaikovksy: Rococo Variations – Rostropovich, Karajan 
55.	Dvorak: Symphonies #8 & 9 – Kubelik 
56.	Fauré, Duruflé: Requiems – Shaw 
57.	Liszt: Piano Sonata, etc. – Zimerman 
58.	Mendelssohn, Bruch: Violin Concertos – Chung 
59.	Schubert: String Quintet – Rostropovich, Emerson 
60.	Schubert: Trout Quintet, Death & the Maiden String Quartet – Amadeus SQ, Gilels 
61.	Schubert: Winterreise – Fischer-Dieskau, Demus 
62.	Schumann: Dichterliebe; etc. – Wunderlich 
63.	Schumann: Frauenliebe und – leider; etc. – Von Otter 
64.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1; Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 – Van Cliburn 
65.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1; Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 – Argerich 
66.	Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker – Gergiev 

Late Romantic / Early Modern 
67.	Albeniz, etc: Echoes of Spain – John Williams 
68.	Albeniz: Iberia; Granados: Goyescas – Larrocha 1970s 
69.	Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra, etc. – Reiner 
70.	Debussy: La Mer, etc. – Paray 
71.	Elgar: Cello Concerto, etc. – Du Pré, Baker, Barbirolli 
72.	Gershwin, Barber, Copland – Bernstein 
73.	Mahler: Symphony #1, etc. – Kubelik 
74.	Mahler: Symphony #5 – Karajan 
75.	Ravel: Bolero, etc. – Boulez 
76.	Schoenberg, Sibelius: Violin Concertos – Hahn 
77.	Schoenberg, Webern, Berg – Dorati 
78.	Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire – Boulez 
79.	Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht; Trio – Juilliard SQ, Ma, Trampler 
80.	Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, etc. – Karajan 
81.	Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Webern, Boulez – Pollini 
82.	Stravinsky: Petrushka; Le sacre du printemps – Ozawa 
83.	Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending, etc. – Marriner 

Modern 
84.	Adams: Harmonielehre - Rattle 
85.	Carter, Babbitt, Schuller, Cage – Levine 
86.	Crumb: Black Angels; Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 – Kronos Quartet 
87.	Ferneyhough: Terraine, etc. – ELISION ensemble 
88.	Glass: Aguas da Amazonia - uakti 
89.	Gorecki: Symphony #3 – Zinman 
90.	Murail: Gondwona, etc. – Prin 
91.	Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz; etc. – Pollini 
92.	Orff: Carmina Burana – Jochum 
93.	Part: Fratres, etc. – Kremer 
94.	Partch: Delusion of the Fury 
95.	Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (ECM) 
96.	Rzewski: Variations on El Pueblo Unido Jamas Sera Vencido 
97.	Shostakovich: Symphony #10 – Karajan 
98.	Stockhausen: Stimmung – Singcircle 
99.	Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time; etc. – Nexus, St. Clair 
100.	Wourinen: Time’s Encomium, Lepton, etc. 

Problem solved. The next question, and a much harder one, is, what if it were one of Jupiter's larger moons?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Oh, my!  Another one! Thank you very much :tiphat: That's a lot of listening, and I definitely will listen to some of these


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

ptr said:


> I'd bring a guitar for some sing-a-long!
> 
> /ptr


Ha! I was thinking of bringing a kazoo.

On second thought, i'll go to Venus. That's where the women are.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The list is supposed to "represent and preserve the totality of Western Classical Music, so that future Martians can follow the full development and blossoming of Western Classical Music in all of its periods and manifestations."

Two complete lists so far, and _Tristan und Isolde_ is missing from both?  At least the prelude is essential!

Opera in general needs to be represented. I'll wager _any amount of money_ that the Martians will like it, especially Joan Sutherland.

My picks:

Monteverdi: _L'Orfeo _(to show the Martians where Hades is, since it is invisible from space)
Handel: _Giulio Cesare_ (they will love Cleopatra's headgear and eyeliner)
Mozart:_ Don Giovanni_ (a good study of what humans do with their leisure time)
Rossini: _Il Barbiere di Sivigla_ (we don't know whether Martians laugh but this ought to loosen them up a little)
Wagner: _Tristan und Isolde_ (when they see that sex among us leads to death rather than procreation, they will laugh even if they've never done it before)
Verdi: _Il Trovatore_ (they will think that we're too stupid to be a threat)
Berg: _Wozzeck _(too crazy as well)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> The list is supposed to "represent and preserve the totality of Western Classical Music, so that future Martians can follow the full development and blossoming of Western Classical Music in all of its periods and manifestations."
> 
> Two complete lists so far, and _Tristan und Isolde_ is missing from both?  At least the prelude is essential!
> 
> ...


I thought opera was excluded.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

science said:


> I thought opera was excluded.


Hmmm...

Not by the OP.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

aajj said:


> Ha! I was thinking of bringing a kazoo.
> 
> On second thought, i'll go to Venus. That's where the women are.


Only one woman. She's big and she's hot.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Not by the OP.


I will have to remake my list....


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Not by the OP.


My fault  
I single-handedly decided to exclude that spurious genre opera from my list!
But of course it wasn't meant to be a rule for others.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I tried doing this, but found it rather too much hard work. Pay me and you'll get a proper list.

Anyway, trying to be as representative as possible in chronological terms, that would mean about 10 albums per century of music. But for must of us "the totality of classical music" is mostly late-Baroque onwards. So I thought, from the 1700s on maybe 2 albums per decade; the 100-album figure is arbitrary anyway, so why not impose a further arbitrary restriction to streamline the decision-making process.
So I got to 1800 and was too worn out to continue. I'm pretty certain it's impossible to do a properly representative 100, really.

Here's my first 57, anyway. All are from my own collection because if you think I'm going to go searching for the best possible recordings of everything...

Chant. Benedictine Monks of Santo Domingo de Silos [EMI]
Chants de la cathédrale de Benevento. Ensemble Organum/Peres [Harmonia Mundi]
Hildegard of Bingen: "A Feather on the breath of God". Gothic Voices/Page [Hyperion]
Perotin. Hilliard Ensemble [ECM New Series]
Proensa. Paul Hillier et al [ECM New Series]
Estampies & Danses Royales. Hesperion XXI/Savall [Alia Vox]
Rosa de las Rosas: Cantigas de Santa Maria. Música Antigua/Paniagua [Pneuma]
Carmina Burana. Clemencic Consort [Oehms]
The Marriage of Heaven and Hell. Gothic Voices/Page [Hyperion]
Love's Illusion: Music from the Montpellier Codex. Anonymous 4 [Harmonia Mundi]
Philippe de Vitry and the Ars Nova. Orlando Consort [Amon Ra]
Machaut: Messe de Notre Dame & Le Voir Dit. Oxford Camerata/Summerly [Naxos]
A Laurel for Landini. Gothic Voices [Avie]
Chominciamento di gioia. Ensemble Unicorn [Naxos]
Miri it is. Dufay Collective [Chandos]
Dunstable: Masses and Motets. Tonus Peregrinus [Naxos]
Dufay: O gemma, lux. Huelgas-Ensemble/van Nevel [Harmonia Mundi]
Missa Caput. Gothic Voices/Page [Hyperion]
Ockeghem & la Rue: Requiems. Cappella Pratensis [Challenge]
Josquin Desprez: Motets. Dufay Ensemble/Kiem [Ars Musici]
The Art of the Lute Player. Jacob Heringman [Avie]
Carlos V: Mille Regretz. Hesperion XXI/Savall [Alia Vox]
Susato: Dansereye 1551. New London Consort/Pickett [L'Oiseau-Lyre]
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli. The Sixteen/Christophers [Coro]
Heavenly Harmonies: Music of Tallis and Byrd. Stile Antico [Harmonia Mundi]
Le Jeune: The Treasures of. Huelgas-Ensemble/van Nevel [DHM]
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo. Ensemble La Venexiana/Cavina [Glossa]
Dowland: Lachrimae. Hathor Consort [Fuga Libera]
Monteverdi: Vespers. King's Consort/King [Hyperion]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici. Hesperion XX/Savall [Astrée]
Monteverdi: Madrigali guerrieri e amorosi. Consort of Musicke/Rooley [Virgin]
Deutsche Barockkantaten. Andreas Scholl [Harmonia Mundi]
Lully: Le Roi Danse. Musica Antiqua Köln/Goebel [DG]
Pandolfi: Violin sonatas. Andrew Manze [Harmonia Mundi]
Biber: Mystery Sonatas. John Holloway [Virgin]
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas. Sarah Connolly et al [Chandos]
Charpentier: Te Deum and Motets. Le Concert Spirituel/Niquet [Glossa]
Rameau: Keyboard music. Christophe Rousset [L'Oiseau-Lyre]
Opera Proibita. Cecilia Bartoli [Decca]
Handel: Water Music, Fireworks Music. Hesperion XXI/Savall [Alia Vox]
Handel: Coronation Anthems. King's College, Cambridge/Cleobury [EMI]
Bach: Cello Suites. Jean-Guihen Queyras [Harmonia Mundi]
Bach: St Matthew Passion. Bach Collegium Japan/Suzuki [BIS]
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard sonatas. Yevgeny Sudbin [BIS]
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater etc. Les Talens Lyriques/Rousset [Decca]
Bach: The Art of Fugue. Angela Hewitt [Hyperion]
Bach: Mass in B minor. Bach Collegium Japan/Suzuki [BIS]
Handel: Messiah. Scholars Baroque Ensemble [Naxos]
Rameau: Une Symphonie Imaginaire. Les Musiciens du Louvre/Minkowski [Archiv]
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice. Freiburger Barockorchester/Jacobs [Harmonia Mundi]
Haydn: Sturm und Drang Symphonies. English Concert/Pinnock [Archiv]
Mozart: Exsultate Jubilate! Carolyn Sampson [Hyperion]
Boccherini: Fandango etc. Hesperion XXI/Savall [Alia Vox]
Mozart: Don Giovanni. Freiburger Barockorchester/Jacobs [Harmonia Mundi]
Mozart: Symphonies nos.39-41. Orchestra of the 18th Century/Brüggen [Glossa]
Haydn: London Symphonies. SWR Stuttgart/Norrington [Hänssler]
Mozart: Requiem. Dunedin Consort/Butt [Linn]


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Damn, you're at 57 already and still at Mozart?
Cut cut cut cut :lol:

However, I don't think that setting an ex-ante target on the number of works per decade is helpful.

Also, the OP didn't ask to include specific recordings, so that's a big chunk of work off of our shoulders :lol:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Stavrogin, thank you for waiting a whole 11 minutes before criticising my effort.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Not criticising at all  Just giving an advice (as one who has a lot of fun making lists) on how to proceed.
Hey we're all having fun here aren't we?


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

aajj said:


> ... On second thought, i'll go to Venus. That's where the women are.


And also where there's enough atmosphere to actually propagate sound.



Woodduck said:


> ... Opera in general needs to be represented. I'll wager _any amount of money_ that the Martians will like it, especially Joan Sutherland. ...


I didn't realize that she was a Martian. :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

spokanedaniel said:


> And also where there's enough atmosphere to actually propagate sound.
> 
> I didn't realize that she was a Martian. :lol:


You might read it that way - or you might not. Either way works for me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> You might read it that way - or you might not. Either way works for me.


The average man is proof enough that women can take a joke.

:angel:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> The average man is proof enough that women can take a joke.
> 
> :angel:


Now I'm the one having a blond moment.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Now I'm the one having a blond moment.


I can see how Dame Joan may be thought of as 'Venutian' with that voice of hers, but characterizing her as 'Martian'?

(Q.v. post #52.)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> I can see how Dame Joan may be thought of as 'Venutian' with that voice of hers, but characterizing her as 'Martian'?
> 
> (Q.v. post #52.)


Obviously you have never seen or heard a Martian.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Obviously you have never seen or heard a Martian.


I live in Southern California-- I've seen everything. . . 'squared.'

_;D_


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> I live in Southern California-- I've seen everything. . . 'squared.'
> 
> _;D_


Oh, right. I forgot. Martians vacation there to avoid the paparazzi.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Oh, right. I forgot. Martians vacation there to avoid the paparazzi.


I'd say that they live here _because_ they love their _paparazzo_ abuse.

Not everyone's as humble as me, you know.


----------

